# Central Machinery Lathe



## SnakeCharmer (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a Central Machinery Lathe from Harbor Freight....  Problem is that it has a 3/4 10tpi headstock.... can't find a mandrel to fit it... 3/4 16tpi is the closest I can find........ new to pen turning so this may be one of those stupid questions....


----------



## woodchuckd (Nov 29, 2006)

Don't have an answer.  Just wanted to say that the only stupid question is the one that is not asked!  Hope you get your answer!  BTW, are you up later or early?  Me, I'm on my way to bed..... soon..... maybe![]


----------



## pmichris (Nov 29, 2006)

Fred
Does this lathe not  have a morse taper in the headstock?  I just checked the item description and it says that it has a #2 MT live center, meaning that there is a #2 morse taper in the tailstock.  So I would assume that there is a #2 MT in the headstock, check to see if there is a hole in the center of the headstock and see if your live center will fit in it, then buy yourself a #2 MT mandrel.

Good luck


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 29, 2006)

I know the HF lathe gets decent reviews on woodworking sites but not many post about making pens.Imagine someone using a lathe for table legs!
If your does not have an M2 inthe spindle, check with the Little MAchine shop and see if they can set you up with an adapter.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 29, 2006)

Fred, my first lathe was a HF model and I had the same problem. So I sold it and bought a better lathe with more standard lathe threads. I can't remember if it had a MT in the headstock, but I do remember looking at all of the attachments that I wanted and none of them would fit.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 29, 2006)

Adapters are available for those non-standard spindles. You will have to do some Google searches to find them. I believe some of the makers of high end chucks offer them. I had one made by a machinist friend. Either way, expect to pay $40.00 to $50.00 for one.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Adapters are available for those non-standard spindles. You will have to do some Google searches to find them. I believe some of the makers of high end chucks offer them. I had one made by a machinist friend. Either way, expect to pay $40.00 to $50.00 for one.



Which, when combined with the cost of the HF lathe, puts it close to the cost of the PSI Turncrafter Pro lathe which has the standard #2 MT in both head and tailstocks, and has standard 1"x8TPI threads on the headstock.

I was lucky enough to buy a Central Machinery lathe that had 1"x8TPI threads, but neither head nor tailstock had an MT.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



And the PSI Turncrafter Pro got a pretty good review in one of my recent wood working magazines. FWIW.


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback..... This lathe does not have taper of any kind on the headstock...... just the 3/4 10tpi.... Morse #2 on the tailstock...... The thing sure is tight though no slop at all... I was suprised at that.
<b>JimGo</b>.... thats what I was wondering! However I have the lathe.... I purchased it for another project where LOW cost was the object..... somehow you always get burned later on....
I am leaning toward getting a adapter  and be done with it.... Thanks


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 29, 2006)

Call the Little Machine Shop and ask them.  (800) 981 9663


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Nov 29, 2006)

just got a reply from the Little Machine Shop.... they acually are not a Machine shop.... they just sell supplys.... neat site though


----------



## gerryr (Nov 29, 2006)

Go to a local machine shop, explain what you need and ask if they can make it and how much it will cost.


----------



## loglugger (Nov 29, 2006)

Pennstate has adapters. # LBU-Y 3/4 x 10tpi to a 1x8tpi $ 12.95 then you can get pen mandrel # PKM-BL 1x8tpi screw on. $ 17.95. 
Bob


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Nov 29, 2006)

loglugger....... WoW!..... I was on the Pennstate site and did not see that..... Thanks a Mil.....


----------



## gothycdesigns (Nov 30, 2006)

I too have a Central Machinery Lathe. Kinda sucks to a point that it takes a bit of searching to get anything for it. But have turned a few pens with it fine. But I have found that Grizzly.com has many size thread adapters even the 3/4x10 TPI Left and Right hand threads. There are only 2 chucks they have to match thought. 

I had my father in law machine me a adapter for my mandrel which is now a chuck. I too will have to check the PSI site for the adapter....Thanks !!!

Ray


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yup PSI has um.


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Dec 1, 2006)

I ordered the adapter and the matching mandrel.... can't wait[]


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 3, 2006)

I am wondering, and this could be a first thought. I had a thought, since my lathe is also a Centeal Machinery with no tapers. Can a thread on taper adapter be made? Do you think this would weaken any stability? But if turning small stuff like pens and bottle stoppers, should be a prob. I may have my pop-in-law work his magic. He has made me an adapter for my 3/4X10 thread to accommodate a drill chuck.

Has anyone seen anything like I am describing. A taper extension that will thread on either M1 or M2?


Later,
Ray 
Gothyc Designs


----------



## loglugger (Dec 3, 2006)

Snakecharmer, let us know how you make out. 
Bob


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Dec 4, 2006)

<b>gothycdesigns..... </b>as I have seen posted here.... the further out your adapter is more it magnifies any wobble you may have..... In my thinking the closer you are to the original threads the better it would be. I was thinking about drilling the head out and thread it for the small mandrel and eliminating the adapter.....


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 14, 2006)

Since I have now heard that PSI make an adapter to fit my lathe to convert it to a 1 X8TPI, I now have better options for chucks and can eliminate the homemade adapter I have now. It does ok, but I would like my stuff to start looking more professional, so the new adapters avail. should help with this. 

The taper extension idea, was just a curiousity mainly.  

Thanks,

Ray,
~Gothyc Designs


----------

